# h.s.p rash, swollen feet and hands



## juliespencer9

hi all,
my 3 year old started with a rash last friday and by sunday after ringing drs her feet and hands were swollen and she couldnt walk, we went to A&E and got seen by a peadatrition they think she has got a vascullitis (H.S.P) caused maybe by some anti b's she was on, this is ment to cause swelling in joints and a rash. or it can be caused by a cold or virus.

she had a blood test and it came back high white blood cell count, we are going back in 2 weeks for another blood test to see if the blood cells are back to normal, they were 17 when we had blood test on monday.
alsp her urine showed traces of blood and protein.

has anyone else had any of these problems or had a child whos had H.S.P?

thanks:flower:


----------



## JASMAK

google kawaski disease - sounds similar?? My nephew had that. other wise, no experience here


----------



## juliespencer9

Thanks for your reply, I did come across the kawaski disease whilst gogling but its said its not really around in the uk, mainly japan ect.


----------



## Sarahcake

Im just popping in here, I dont have a little one (Yet) but I do suffer from h.s.p (Henoch schonline purpura) myself.

I got mine last January seemingly out of the blue, it took a long while to diagnose as its not usual in people my age (24) and more common in your little ones age group. 

It does cause a rash, with like purply spots and legs and hands can also swell and go an angry red colour. Im treated with steroids every day and steroid injections when my skin has a flare up which does a grand job of making the spots go away. My only issue is I continued to work as a spot broke down and now I have a leg ulcer but that wont happen to your little one as they wont be neglecting their bodies like I did. 

As a side effect, I also have ended up with acute sinovitus - swelling of the joints in my left hand which comes and goes. 

Your little one will have to have a lot of kidney tests pretty often to make sure they arnt suffering in that respect but it isnt a common side effect really. I know 2 little ones with it who once they were diagnosed and the medication sorted they have been fine, they get flare ups, same as me but it goes fair quick.

I cant really answer anything to do with the infant side of things though but if you have any questions you feel I can answer, please let me know :)


----------



## JASMAK

juliespencer9 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I did come across the kawaski disease whilst gogling but its said its not really around in the uk, mainly japan ect.

We live in Canada and my sister had it, but if you don't think the symptoms match, I wouldn't worry about it. But if they do, I would ask to be tested as it is the number one cause of permanent heart damage in children.


----------



## juliespencer9

Thanks sarahcake for your reply. 
She's not having any medication for hsp, the doctor said it would clear up on it's own.
She's going to have regular blood tests and urine tests as her White blood cell count was high, and urine had blood and protein traces.
I'm worried sick! She's had it a week now, she only had a rash the first 4 days and that never came back, she's just had alot of finger and feet swelling up, but I can't even be certain it's her joints as she's too young to ask question to like that as she wouldn't understand.
I thought the rash would still be around if it was hsp?
I'm just hoping it clears soon x


----------



## juliespencer9

Jasmak, can this Kawasaki be tested for then? Or do they just go by looking at symptoms?


----------



## momof2babies

kawasaki disease is something you can get any where in the world I would at least ask the doctor about as it's only a blood test to rule it out


----------



## 060509.x

My sister had H.S.P nearly 3 years ago now, she had a rash that started on her legs, and spread up to her bottom. She had swollen hands, feet, and her face was too, it was awful watching her go through it. I remember her crying because she felt like her head was going to explode :(. 

She was put on steroids and something else but I can't remember what it was. She's better now, but has a tablet to take every day for her kidneys, and she has to watch her salt intake.


----------



## JASMAK

I can't remember, he had tests, for sure, but which ones, I do not remember. He is 10 now, and this was when he was a baby (my sister's son). I hope your LO gets better soon. Massive hugs.


----------



## Sarahcake

juliespencer9 said:


> Thanks sarahcake for your reply.
> She's not having any medication for hsp, the doctor said it would clear up on it's own.
> She's going to have regular blood tests and urine tests as her White blood cell count was high, and urine had blood and protein traces.
> I'm worried sick! She's had it a week now, she only had a rash the first 4 days and that never came back, she's just had alot of finger and feet swelling up, but I can't even be certain it's her joints as she's too young to ask question to like that as she wouldn't understand.
> I thought the rash would still be around if it was hsp?
> I'm just hoping it clears soon x

Ahh thats good that shes not on any medication, from what ive heard, HSP in kids is a lot less severe than what it is caught in adulthood. So please dont worry about whats happened to me, happening to her too, its litterally because its hit me at 23 years old thats all :)

The rash is usually the least severe part and serves as a warning really that an attack is imminant, I get a rash for a few days myself but the swelling and redness stays for a little while longer. As for the joints, its something that you will notice. My left hand is affected with sinovitus and its a clear noticable difference between my 2 hands, my little finger for example is distorted when it swells and pokes out at funny angles :S

Your doctor is doing the exact right thing though with the blood tests and urinalysis, try not to panic, im sure it will all subside soon. Big hugs to your little one and you x


----------



## juliespencer9

JASMAK said:


> juliespencer9 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I did come across the kawaski disease whilst gogling but its said its not really around in the uk, mainly japan ect.
> 
> We live in Canada and my sister had it, but if you don't think the symptoms match, I wouldn't worry about it. But if they do, I would ask to be tested as it is the number one cause of permanent heart damage in children.Click to expand...

hi again.
after 2 wks had past, my daughters hands started to peel around her finger tips....that is a symptom of Kawasaki....i really do believe she has a mild case of kawasaki now that ive read into it, the thing is the doctors think its still HSP, so they obviously wont do the heart scan to see if its caused damage, i dont know what to do next as they say it wasnt kawasaki cause she didnt have a hight temp!


----------



## juliespencer9

momof2babies said:


> kawasaki disease is something you can get any where in the world I would at least ask the doctor about as it's only a blood test to rule it out

the thing is its a heart scan to rule it out and the drs wont do it cause they dont think its kawasaki!
i wish it was just a blood test.


----------



## juliespencer9

060509.x said:


> My sister had H.S.P nearly 3 years ago now, she had a rash that started on her legs, and spread up to her bottom. She had swollen hands, feet, and her face was too, it was awful watching her go through it. I remember her crying because she felt like her head was going to explode :(.
> 
> She was put on steroids and something else but I can't remember what it was. She's better now, but has a tablet to take every day for her kidneys, and she has to watch her salt intake.

do you remember her having any other symptoms?
my daughters symptoms are....rash all over back and legs, swollen hands and feet, dry lips, skin peeling on fingers.


----------



## momof2babies

my son had it at 18 mo if you catch it early enough there is no need for a heart scan the thing is you only have ten days to catch it before damage sets in you catch it on blood tests there isn't one definitive test for it they test for it by ruling out everything else that has a test and then checking the inflammation markers on a blood test after that the cure is simple if caught in time its just meds (IVIG) through iv for a day or two in hospital Noah was in the hospital for 4 days following diagnosis however the fact that she has no fever does make it unlikely for it to be Kawasaki disease Noah had a fever of 104 that was minimally responsive to Paracetamol and Nurofen together his fever was so high I had taken him to er 4 times before diagnosis


----------



## JASMAK

juliespencer9 said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juliespencer9 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I did come across the kawaski disease whilst gogling but its said its not really around in the uk, mainly japan ect.
> 
> We live in Canada and my sister had it, but if you don't think the symptoms match, I wouldn't worry about it. But if they do, I would ask to be tested as it is the number one cause of permanent heart damage in children.Click to expand...
> 
> hi again.
> after 2 wks had past, my daughters hands started to peel around her finger tips....that is a symptom of Kawasaki....i really do believe she has a mild case of kawasaki now that ive read into it, the thing is the doctors think its still HSP, so they obviously wont do the heart scan to see if its caused damage, i dont know what to do next as they say it wasnt kawasaki cause she didnt have a hight temp!Click to expand...

My sister had to fight for testing, that I remember.


----------



## kristy87

If your LO didn't have a fever it won't be kawasakis. They tend to be pretty unwell for around ten days before peeling of fingers, with red lips, tongue called a strawberry tongue, the rash is very different, and the peeling of fingers usually happens later on. They tend to have a persistent temp for the full ten days. 

Does sound like hsp, I think your doc is right and he is treating you right by getting follow up bloods and urine to check for protein . The rash will disappear, it will only come back if she has another flare up x


----------

